# Anyone ever owned a calotes?



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw one of these in a pet shop and was surprised how inexpensive it was compared to other, non-anole lizards. 

Anyone ever owned one? How difficult are they to care for? The only other lizard I've ever owned is an anole, and I probably did it completely wrong. I had him in a 10g tank with some sort of special lizard substrate, a few tree branches, a big flat rock, a regular incandescent desk lamp converted into a heating lamp, about 20 crickets dumped in every two weeks, and water mists about twice a day. He lived for 5 years though, which is pretty long (or so I understand) for an anole. Are these guys just as easy to care for?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I've never heard of them before, but here's a website I found:

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Lizard, Calotes.htm

I used to own a green anole years ago, I seem to remember he changed colour according to his mood, and would vary from green to brown. I think I had mine for around 4 years.


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

Green Anoles live for a max of 5 year in captivity. Everything u did sounds right. :wink: 
I would try ReptileRooms if i was u. They are a massive forum dedicated to reptiles only.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Oops! For some reason (I think it's a problem with my internet connection) every once in a while it just marks every single thread as read so I missed the replies on this thread. 

I use that aqualand site all the time. In fact, before I joined this forum, I just asked Larry Arnold (the guy who runs the store and the site) all of my fish-related questions via email. The site isn't always the best when it comes to care guides, but it does have nice pictures and a ton of different animals listed.

I think I'm going to pass on the calotes for now since they get pretty big. Not to mention I just went out and bought another anole! I pretty much replicated the setup I had before: 10g tank with mesh lid, that special lizard mulch stuff, a heat lamp on one side with a flat rock directly below it, several branches, a water dish with a stick coming out of it for those dumb crickets, a flat rock on the cool side, and a bunch of leafy twigs from a bush in the yard. He seems pretty happy so far!


----------



## Yuli (Feb 3, 2009)

I owned a little lizard 13 days ago. He is a very good-looking Calotes. But unfortunately, he passed away yesterday early morning and I didn't know why... I made the short film for him all the evening and night yesterday. Remember his name please - GAZE!

YouTube - Chinese Dragon - The video is for my little lizard, GAZE


----------

